# Snails with buffalo heads



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

I'd like to add some snails to my 120 by 50 by 50 tank, which includes a pair of African buffalo heads. would the snails be alright in this setup?  Can any snails be ok with cichlids of various types?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never kept buffalo heads. The (MTS and pond) are good with all kinds of Malawi, Tangs and Victorians. The nerites not so much, but they don't die instantly, they just don't live their entire life span. I would not combine fancy snails with the Rift Lake cichlids.


----------

